

The amazing page 46 of the iOS 7 terms and conditions - baptistegr
http://pikoa.com/pik.php?id=64

======
boobsbr
it's a joke:

[http://grahamcluley.com/2013/09/page-46-apples-new-ios-
agree...](http://grahamcluley.com/2013/09/page-46-apples-new-ios-agreement-
funny-fake-makes-serious-point/)

